# More Than One Grooming Tool?



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

So, after doing a lot of searching on this site, I decided to order the Oster Undercoat Rake for grooming. But I notice many of you also have other brushes. Many have a slicker brush, then others say it's not good. Should I get another brush? What other tool(s) is best to supplement the rake?


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I have several different brushes but find myself using the rake more than anything else. It gets out tangles-and goes deep down to get the undercoat where the other brushes fail. You have to be a bit more carefull as the prongs are rather sharp that you do not brush too hard.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

newport said:


> I have several different brushes but find myself using the rake more than anything else. It gets out tangles-and goes deep down to get the undercoat where the other brushes fail. *You have to be a bit more carefull as the prongs are rather sharp that you do not brush too hard.*


This is very true. When i first started grooming Chester i found myself brushing too hard and didn't even realize it so he would bite at the brush If i do it soft he kinda sits still.

I also use the rake more than anything, I dont own a slicker brush yet. I also use this thing called shed monster that someone gave me after giving up their dog and it is AMAZING.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I use an undercoat rake the most, and then a dog comb. I think that Dex likes the rake, he sits very still for it and looks quite happy.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

If you're just interested in controlling shedding, then the rake is all you should need. It will get out the under coat and dead hair. 

If you're interested in actually grooming the dog for looks, than that's a whole other story


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wyatt is very low maintenance due to his perfect coat All I use is a slicker brush.


----------

